# Anyone know anything about Brainchild Nutritionals liquid vit/min supplements?



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

I am reading all of the information on these supplements that I can. (I've spent a lot of time on the phone with the reps, as well.) They were recommended by DS2's OT, and they are very highly regarded in the Autism community. I'm very leary of vitamin supplementation, however, as I don't want to do more harm than good, especially as my child already has such a load to deal with. But I know, on the other hand, that he needs the supplementation. He is NOT getting enough of the nutrients he needs from his diet, and he refuses so many foods and supplements ... supplements that I'd be happy with.

I guess I'm just looking for anecdotal "evidence" or perhaps someone who has researched these and feels comfortable giving them to her child ... the reasoning you went through to reach that point. I don't know. I'm just really, really conflicted about the idea of vitamin supplementation in this way.


----------

